# NMC-TM01 - Anniversary Mod!



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

*NMC-TM01*

As the founder of NMC I can't be sitting in the bench watching the other citizens playing.
So here is the NMC Anniversary Secret Project Log, I'll not enter the contest but I'll follow all the rules.

This Project will be build in 2 phase:
Phase 1: The Case Mod for the NMC Anniversary (Completed)
Phase 2: Folding Rig for the NMC Team (In Progress)







Budget Limit: $99.00
Case: Generic
Color Scheme: Purple, Green and Black
Name: NMC-TM01
Time: 3 weeks
Starting Date: *Jan 15, 2010*
End Date: 
Materials: Clear and Fluorescent Green Acrylic, PVC tubes
Difficulty: 5 of 10

Note: I'll go for total make over!

*Before Pictures*





















So far I have worked 5 hrs and the project is almost done jajajaja

As my previous projects I have no plan for this mod... I just look at the case and then things start pop into my mind... so enjoy it!

Money Spend: $0
Time: 3 hrs in 2 days
































































































*Tomorrow I'll post more pictures...!

Take care guys and Happy Modding! *


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

Here we go!

One thing that I know about me is that I like to cut my cases down!

So take a look!

Time: 1 hour
Money Spend: $0














































non working MS keyboard... I just need the plastic mainboard










The plan is to use the keyboard plastic circuit board behind the green plexi to get some rare FX...















After diving into my pile of spare part for about 30 min I found some goodies!

Time: 30min looking for parts + 15 min removing the sharp edges from the cuts!
Money Spend: $0





















*5x 80mm case fan and a piece of aluminum sheet*


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

This case will house my folding rig that I was setting a few days ago so it will use hardware but my philosophy is _"If you are going to add hardware to a case mod, mod the hardware too"_ so this is out of the budget limit.  I'll keep the original idea of modding the case but in the process I have to mod the hardware to fit into the case.  So the hardware mod will be Extra or Bonus or whatever you wanna call it!

*#1 Bonus - PSU Mod*














































*This post will be updated soon!*


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

Back to the main project:

Today I bought some PVC adapters as you can see in the pictures but the holes at the bottom were 2" diameter and the adapters were 2.25" diameter so I have to grind the holes 1/8" to get the proper diameter to fit the PVC adapters.  So here we go!

Time: 45 minute
Money Spend: 4x PVC Adapters = $7.96 - 2" x 3' PVC Pipe $3.99 - Total $11.95
Left: $87.05









































Also I receive this in the mail today, this is what will make this project look so cool!
Cost: $0.99 on eBay 
Left: $86.06
















This project is almost done...! *50% Completed*

Here is preview of the technique I'll use to paint the case!





















Remember the keyboard from the previous post so this piece of plastic was inside to hold all the keys so now I'll use as stencil.  















Coat was wet when I did this but hopefully you get the idea...!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

As I mentioned before this will be the Official Folding@NewModCity Rig so... Hardware + Case Mod = Hardware Mod... 

*#2 Bonus - DVD-ROM Mod*












































































DVD front bezel will be paint it when I paint the whole case! 
I'll update the post soon!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

I did this today no too much... I don't have a real plan for the whole case, am going with the wind... The original plan was to do something crazy with the front bezel so I am focus on that but I have to keep it in secret till I finish! 































So that's it for today!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

I did some shopping today!!!

4x T's = $3.23 (Tax Included) = $12.92
4x Pack of 2 Socket cap screw $1.19 (Tax Included) = $4.76
1x Pack of 10 Nuts $1.16 (Tax included) = $1.16
Money Spend: $18.84
Left: $67.22




































[rimg]http://newmodcity.com/casemods/nmc1anv/S5003331.jpg[/rimg]


























*More later!!!*


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

Sanding the case!

Time: 1 hour 18 minutes
Money spend: $0














































More to come really soon!


----------



## masbuskado (Feb 14, 2010)

Jan 23, 2010
Second Update of Day!
I went to the hardware store to pick something randomly for this project... so I came across this piece of wood 1/2" x 1" x 8' let see what will happen.

Wood $2.99
Primer: $3.49
Total: $6.48
Left: *$60.74*
Time: Cutting the wood 20 min, Sanding the wood 1 hour, Gluing the Wood 15 min
Applying Primer 15 min
































































































I think that's all for today!


----------



## Th0rn0 (Feb 14, 2010)

Wow, thats awesome! Subbed I wanna see where you go with this mod.


----------



## digibucc (Feb 14, 2010)

very cool.... will be watching


----------

